
A Brief Review of Opera Mini for iPhone - nuclear_eclipse
http://daringfireball.net/2010/04/opera_mini_review
======
fierarul
And, as expected, daringfireball finds MobileSafari better and points towards
the security flaws.

But, indeed, there is something nice about Opera Turbo (or Opera caching proxy
that Opera Mini uses): it's really handy when on a slow connection.

I was outside 3G coverage for about a week and using Opera (the desktop
browser) with Opera Turbo activated made browsing almost livable. The EDGE
connection speed reminded me of the dial-up days...

Btw, Opera Turbo doesn't have any security issues, it only uses the proxy for
non-SSL connections.

------
csomar
I recommend it for people who opens lot of tabs or heavy web pages. Opera Mini
makes an awesome compression job.

~~~
pixelbath
If the privacy of what you browse on the web is of no importance to you, then
I recommend it as well. Even through Java on Windows Mobile, Opera Mini is
quite usable.

~~~
jarek
... and if it is, I hope you're blocking cookies from *.google.com.

